# General > Pets Corner >  Pygmy Goats naming?

## Kathy@watten

Whoopeee, after many weeks of searching and trawling ads, we have found and managed to get two potential foundation herd females for my youngest son to start his farm! I am so excited for him and need to think hard of some names begginning with S...any ideas? was thinking Springalong and Sonnet?

----------


## puffin croft

star and sunny

----------


## Sage

Simon and Cecil.....yes, I know they're girls, and I know Cecil begins with a C but still..... :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Oh how lovely!

Yes Springalong and Sonnet are nice names. :Grin: 

Or you could have Star(ry), Sunny, Springy, Sky, Sammy, Stella, Stroma or Sally?

Whatever you call them I hope you will share pics with us please and good luck to your son!

----------


## dollycat

Spring and Summer or Starry and Sparkle :Smile:

----------


## cameroncara

> Whoopeee, after many weeks of searching and trawling ads, we have found and managed to get two potential foundation herd females for my youngest son to start his farm! I am so excited for him and need to think hard of some names begginning with S...any ideas? was thinking Springalong and Sonnet?


Not sure if you will like these but what about Suraya - Pronunciation: (SUH-reyay-yah)
The meaning of the name Suraya is 'star', and is the Arabic name for the 'Pleiades'.

And

Sumaya - Pronunciation: (SUWM-ay-ah)
Sumaya is an Arabic name that means 'high above'.

another one is
Shanika - Pronunciation: (SHahNiyKah)
Derived from the name Shanice, itself from the Celtic name Sian meaning 'Gods gift'.

not sure if they will be any good but they are unusual.

----------


## cuddlepop

> Whoopeee, after many weeks of searching and trawling ads, we have found and managed to get two potential foundation herd females for my youngest son to start his farm! I am so excited for him and need to think hard of some names begginning with S...any ideas? was thinking Springalong and Sonnet?


You could call then Sooty@Sweep not original but very catching.

Thats never the wee one we saw in the toy tractor when we picked up Scorrie from the farm. ::

----------


## balto

sonny and starry  :Smile:  stella and star sammy and shelly what eva u call them i am sure they will be good names :: ]
from mini balto

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Serenity and Spring  ::

----------


## south view 7

How about Sugar & Spice

----------


## ciderally

Shoes and Socks ....

----------


## teenybash

Sula and Swizzel.....................

----------


## mop top

How about sweet & sour ?

----------


## bustergirl

swizzel and starry

----------


## Kathy@watten

Well after much thinking and head scratching the goats have been named Hill Run Skip along and Hill Run Spring along, am going to pick them up before the 20th...My son's mini farms modest start...he is also getting quails to go with his hens, am still looking for runner ducks and call ducks!

----------


## puffin croft

i have 2 indian runner drakes,think they have a little mallard in them too,£15.

----------


## Kathy@watten

Thanks for offer puffincroft but we are loking for a breeding trios that are pure, trying to make a pedigree farm and show the stock from the mini farm!

----------


## puffin croft

no problem!

----------

